# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Shijat janë trashëgimtarë të denjë të Çifutëve

## BEDR

Varri i Profetit Ezra (Uzejri _alejhis-selam_), një ndër profetët që u dërguan tek pupulli Çifut. Mbas largimit të Çifutëve nga Iraku në vitin 1948, varrin e morën në dorëzim vëllezërit e tyre. Shijat e Irakut. Sot, ithtarët e klerikut Shit Muktada el-Sadr vazhdimisht e vizitojnë këtë varr. Madje, respekti dhe devotshmëria që kanë Shijat ndaj këtij varri, ndoshta i ka bërë xhelozë edhe vetë Çifutët!


I Dërguari i Allahut (_sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem_) ka thënë: _O Allah mos e kthe varrim tim në idhull. Mallkimi i Allahut qoftë mbi ata që i marrin varret e Profetëve të tyre si vende adhurimi!_ [Transmetuar nga Ahmedi (n.7352), Ibn Sad (2/241-242) dhe të tjerët. Zinxhiri i transmetimit të këtij hadithi është i saktë (sahijh).]


I Dërguari i Allahut (_sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem_) ka thënë pesë ditë para se të vdiste: _Vërtet, ata që ishin para jush i morën varret e Profetëve të tyre dhe ato të njerëzve të mirë si vende adhurimi, prandaj ju mos i merrni varret si vende adhurimi. Sigurisht unë u ndaloj nga kjo gjë!_ [Transmetuar nga Muslimi (2/67-68), Ebu Auaneh (1/104) dhe të tjerët.]

----------


## BEDR

*Padyshim që Allahu nuk falë ti vëhen Atij shokë në adhurim.*" Sure en-Nisa, 116

----------


## BEDR

Padyshim që Allahu nuk falë ti vëhen Atij shokë në adhurim." Sure en-Nisa, 116

----------


## altin55

Vertet qe nuk ja vlen te meresh me hapjen e temave per shiat, thjesht ofendon kete nenforum. Per shiat kane folur dijetaret nuk ja vlen te harxhosh kohen me ata te pabes
Un i kame shume veshtir kur i shikoj, as nuk mund te pij nje kafe nga ata, po ta kem bler kafen ne nje dyqan dhe me von ta mare vesh te ata ishin shia, mua me vjen per te vjell, kete e them seriozish i kame shume alergji.
Ika se po me vjen sallamahi ju betohem ne Allah.

----------


## faruk9

te nderuar dashamire, shiitet nuk adhurojn varre aq me pak mouzoleume, juve a dini te dalloni parafrazen " ADHURIM " dhe " RESPEKT ",
perpiquni t'i kuptoni ato atere do ta keni me lehte ....

----------


## referi_1

> faruk9 te nderuar dashamire, shiitet nuk adhurojn varre aq me pak mouzoleume, juve a dini te dalloni parafrazen " ADHURIM " dhe " RESPEKT ",
> perpiquni t'i kuptoni ato atere do ta keni me lehte ....


   Aha,ata i respektonë varret dhe evlijatë sikur Allahun,duke kërkuar ndihmë nga ata.
  Pasi shija nuk ka por të tërë ata janë[ rrafida,a nuk e din ti se ata që ti thua shija e në fakt janë rrafida respektojnë Aliun si në vend të Allahut???

----------


## pejani34

o mosumerni me at farukin9 se asht i rezikshem , anti islamist ashtaj, aj asht me shijant e (trent)

----------


## faruk9

po, RESPEKT ndaj cdo pejgamberi ne vecanti respekt dhe me dashuri te thelle ndaj Hz. Muhammedit s.a.a., ndaj sahabeve besnik te tij, ndaj anetareve te familjes se tij (ehli-bejtit)pasardhesve te tyre (imameve) te pamekate (ewlia), respekt ndaj cdo intelektuali te drejte, respekt edhe ndaj babes nese ka qene ne te drejten...... .  

me respekt te thelle, faruk. 05/10/09.

----------


## referi_1

> faruk9 po, RESPEKT ndaj cdo pejgamberi ne vecanti respekt dhe me dashuri te thelle ndaj Hz. Muhammedit s.a.a., ndaj sahabeve besnik te tij, ndaj anetareve te familjes se tij (ehli-bejtit)pasardhesve te tyre (imameve) te pamekate (ewlia), respekt ndaj cdo intelektuali te drejte, respekt edhe ndaj babes nese ka qene ne te drejten...... . 
> 
> me respekt te thelle, faruk. 05/10/09.


  Më së pari ty nuk të ngjan emri faruk (Emri i dytë i Omerit r.a,të cilin shijat,rrafidij e urrejnë pamasë) por ma mir ta kishe nji nik si ajatollah,ebu nur,ebu ali,ose husein e hasan sepse ska rrafida në botë pa këto emra njitëse.Sepse rrafidat thuajnë se imani i tyre rritet sa ma shum që i shajnë sahabët. kështu që ata pas çdo namazi mblidhen dhe fillojnë ti shjanë sahabët me radh derisa lodhen.
  Të gjith dijetarët e ehli sunnetit kan koncesus se nuk ka ma mashtrues dhe rrenavecë sesa rrafida.Ulematë e sunnetit rrafidat i konsiderojnë pabesimtarë që don të thotë se gjaku i tyre është hallall poashtu edhe pasuria e tyre dhe gratë e tyre,pra rrafidat kan paguar xhizje sikur krishterët dhe çifutët..dhe ai i cili dyshon në kufrin e tyre edhe ia është pabesimtar sikur ata.
  Kurse ti leji ato përralla të ujkut dhe kësulkuqes se ju e respektoni profetin dhe sahabët.Këto që thua janë fjalë të bukura për ti mashtruar besimtarët.Por ju nuk mund të mashtroni vetëm se injorantët dhe ata që Allahu ua ka këthyer shpinën..
  Midis jush dhe nesh është nji hendek i madh i kufrit dhe armiqësia mes nesh nuk do pushon derisa të nështruar dhe të përulur ti ktheheni islamit ose të poshtëruar të paguani xhizjen..

----------


## faruk9

Nuk dijë a të shohin syt çka je duke sahkruar!? 
Më vjen shumë keq që je nën ndikimin e një rryme (përjashtuese), që secilin që nuk pajtohet me bindjet e tyre ta cilësojnë si njeri që nuk është prej muslimaneve.

Me që më përmende, prit përgjigje tani mes rreshtave:

Referi1: “....Emri i dytë i Omerit r.a, të cilin shijat e urrejnë pamasë...” 
*po; Unë nëse nuk e dua, zdo të thot se e urrejë.

Referi1: “....ty nuk të ngjan emri faruk... por ma mir ta kishe husein e hasan

*po; Kisha falenderuar Zotin njëmijë herë (1000) ta kisha emrin : HASAN ose HYSSEIN . 

Referi1: “...thuajnë se imani i tyre rritet sa ma shum që i shajnë sahabët....”

*po; Për deri sa dikush e thërret shehadetin dhe i pranon të vërtetat e islamit dhe imanit, kujdes me gjykime, se gjykimi ynë ndaj tyre do të kthehet në BUMERANG. 

Referi1: “...pas çdo namazi mblidhen dhe fillojnë ti shjanë sahabët me radh derisa lodhen...”

*po; Zotrota jote; na trego vendin – qytetin – me emer cilët i njeh . 

Referi1: “...Ulematë e sunnetit rrafidat i konsiderojnë pabesimtarë....”

*po; Ato fjale i kan rrënjët thellë gjer te Muaviu dhe pejgamberi yt ibn Tejmijje. Me urdhërin e të cilit-Muaviut; putha dorrë imam xhamish ate kohë, tetëdhjetë (80) vite nëpër faltore kan dërguar lanet mbi Imam Aliun a.s.,!!! Sa i përket Ibn Tejmijjes, ai njihet fort mirë si kundërshtar i rryer i Imam Aliut a.s.  

Referi1: “...Kurse ti leji ato përralla....se ju e respektoni profetin dhe sahabët. 

*po; Nuk mund të duash 12 Imamet pa gjyshin e tyre Hz. Resulullahun s.a., i cili është KURRORA E Ehli Bejtit. Sa i përket sahabëve; po, ne i respektojm vetëm sahabët e DREJTË. Ne nuk respektojm sahebët MUNAFIKA, TRADHËTARË, ZULLUMQARË ..., si beson ty. 

Referi1: “Midis jush dhe nesh është nji hendek i madh i kufrit dhe armiqësia mes nesh nuk do pushon...”

*Po, mos të degjofshin veshët çka je duke thënë! 
Një pjesë të përgjigjes e ke lartë në fillim, tani prit edhe një shtojcë të vogël: I mjeri ti dhe sojit tënd; Eh, sa të shkretë që jeni, mosni më me këto kallëpet miope, se ato nuk ju lejojnë të kuptoni drejtë. Deri kur me ato pengesat që i vendosën…., kur tërheqin qeret që nuk i lejojnë të shohin horizont. Ata individ që nuk kanë më se merren në jetën e tyre të vogël, ndjekin verbërisht të tjerët, pa ia filluar as ta kruajnë e jo më ta lodhin mendjen. Dihet mirëfilli se jeni ushqyer me gënjeshtra gjithë jetën dhe sot e keni shumë vështirë të pranoni të vërtetën. 

selam, faruk. 06/10/09.

----------


## r'posa

> te nderuar dashamire, shiitet nuk adhurojn varre aq me pak mouzoleume, juve a dini te dalloni parafrazen " ADHURIM " dhe " RESPEKT ",
> perpiquni t'i kuptoni ato atere do ta keni me lehte ....


Respektoje me adhurim e perkushtim ndaj Allahut svt, e jo me shpres qe varret do ti realizojn duat !

Nuk eshte vetem shirku, shijat ofendojn edhe as'habet, ata kan trilluar edhe rreth Pejgamberit s.a.w.s, gjë që eshte ne kundershtim te plot me te gjitha mesimet Profetike !

Devijimet e shijave jan aq te teperta saqe se meritojn as te quhen "musliman", pasiqe ne te vertet ata, nuk jan as musliman ! Me shum i gjasojn te krishtereve me ikonat e tyre, se sa Islamit qe predikoi i Dërguari i Allahut.

----------


## Risko

Or njerez mos gjykoni dike dhe mos e merrni  ate drejte te gjykoni dike per gjera qe nuk jane ne kompetencen e juaj.

Zoti  nuk eshte sunit, shiite, ortodoks, katolike prandaj dujeni ate ne menyren e juaj pa urrejtje dhe armiqesi ndaj te tjereve qe nuk jane si ju.

Sa per informim une nuk jam as sunit dhe as shiite.

----------


## faruk9

Nuk dijë a të qeshi a të qajë edhe për makutesinë tënde?
Një musliman i vërtetë i cili i përmbahet parimeve Islame dhe pranon vajhin-fjalën e Zotit, kurr nuk do t’i kishte thënë ato fjalë !!!
Sidoqoft edhe ty do të përgjigjem mes rreshtave:

r’posa: Respektoje me adhurim e perkushtim ndaj Allahut svt,... 

*po, Eh morr r’posa, sa për adhurim ndaj Allahut, mundem të sjelli vëllime të tëra mbi adhurimin ndaj Allah te shiitët, për esencën e Zotit dhe atributet e Tij. Nuk e ke iden sa Falenderojn Allahun shiitët, Ai (Zoti) i Cili njeh (din) çdogjë të padukshme dhe drejt Cilit shpiejnë shenjat e çdo gjëje të dukshme. Ai (Zoti) i cili nuk mund të shihet me sy të shikuesit, por syri që nuk e sheh nuk mundet as Ta mohojë Ate, as mendja e cila dëshmon Qenësinë e Tij nuk mund ta arrijë. Ai është aq i shkëlqyer në Shkëlqësinë e Vet sa që asgjë nuk mund të jetë më i shkëlqyer se Ai. 
Pash Allahun lerini dyshime të shterpëta.

r’posa: e jo me shpres qe varret do ti realizojn duat ! 

*po, Tani të parashtroj një pyetje: a beson ti dhe të tut ne shefaatin e Hz. Resulullahut.? 
r’posa: shijat ofendojn edhe as'habet, 

*po, Unë tregova më par cilët sahabe nuk i ofendojmë. Tani edhe një pyetje: Athua mosrespekti ndaj sahabëve fasika të padrejtë, munafika, tradhtarë e pabesimtar, është me e kobshme, sa mospasja e respektit (qe juve -bota sunnite nuk ka respekt) ndaj hz. Ebu Talibit a.s., . Shkoni aq large sa që deklaroni se ka vdekur si kafir (ah subhanAllah).

r’posa: ata kan trilluar edhe rreth Pejgamberit s.a.w.s, 

*po, mos na fol nga qielli, nenvizoi me argumente. 

r’posa: Devijimet e shijave jan aq te teperta saqe se meritojn as te quhen "musliman", pasiqe ne te vertet ata, nuk jan as musliman ! Me shum i gjasojn te krishtereve me ikonat e tyre, se sa Islamit qe predikoi i Dërguari i Allahut. 

*po, E thash edhe më para: Keni kujdesë, lexo edhe një herë ate çka ke thënë !!! 
Ate çka i thash për Referi1, vlejn edhe për ty: “Për deri sa dikush e thërret shehadetin dhe i pranon të vërtetat e islamit dhe imanit, kujdes me gjykime, se gjykimi ynë ndaj tyre do të kthehet në BUMERANG.”. 

Ti i din vetëm gënjeshtrat që ti shpërndajn alimat wehabi-sunnite. (me gjithë ate 80-të vjetët e sharjeve dhe fyerjeve ndaj imam Aliut a.s., i cili ka urdhëruar halifja sunni Muawija). E them halifja sunnit nga se shiitët nuk e pranojn ate për halife.

selam, faruk. 06/10/09.

----------


## ramazan_it

> Nuk dijë a të qeshi a të qajë edhe për makutesinë tënde?
> Një musliman i vërtetë i cili i përmbahet parimeve Islame dhe pranon vajhin-fjalën e Zotit, kurr nuk do ti kishte thënë ato fjalë !!!
> Sidoqoft edhe ty do të përgjigjem mes rreshtave:
> 
> rposa: Respektoje me adhurim e perkushtim ndaj Allahut svt,... 
> 
> *po, Eh morr rposa, sa për adhurim ndaj Allahut, mundem të sjelli vëllime të tëra mbi adhurimin ndaj Allah te shiitët, për esencën e Zotit dhe atributet e Tij. Nuk e ke iden sa Falenderojn Allahun shiitët, Ai (Zoti) i Cili njeh (din) çdogjë të padukshme dhe drejt Cilit shpiejnë shenjat e çdo gjëje të dukshme. Ai (Zoti) i cili nuk mund të shihet me sy të shikuesit, por syri që nuk e sheh nuk mundet as Ta mohojë Ate, as mendja e cila dëshmon Qenësinë e Tij nuk mund ta arrijë. Ai është aq i shkëlqyer në Shkëlqësinë e Vet sa që asgjë nuk mund të jetë më i shkëlqyer se Ai. 
> Pash Allahun lerini dyshime të shterpëta.
> 
> ...


////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


O faruk9,se di si ke aritur deri te 9 po të pyes ku janë tetë para teje?Po mjaft me këto idejat shite se na vjelle.Për sunitët shko e studijo pak se je shumë mbrapa,kurse për shitët kemi lexuar boll dhe nuk ka nevojë që ju t'na bini këtu inforata mashtruese.Them kështu sepse po ta argumentj inshAll-llah në vijim:

Po të bëj disa pyetje dhe përgjigju sipas mendimeve të juaja shite.

1.faruku9 tha:"sa për adhurim ndaj Allahut, mundem të sjelli vëllime të tëra mbi adhurimin ndaj Allah te shiitët, për esencën e Zotit dhe atributet e Tij. Nuk e ke iden sa Falenderojn Allahun shiitët,"

-pyetja vijon: Si e adhurojnë ALL-LLAHUN S.V.T. shijat duhe u rrahur e përgjakur veten?A mos kini ndonji hadith prej Muhamedit s.a.v.s.,se ka vepruar një gjë të tillë???Apo ndonji prej sahabëve(konkretisht Aliu r.a.,mbasi thoni se e respektoni ma tepër se ne)???

2.faruku9 tha:"...gjykimi ynë ndaj tyre do të kthehet në BUMERANG.

-pyetja vijon: A e din ti hadithin në fjalë se çka ka thanë i Dërguari i All-llahut s.a.v.s. se :"..në rastëse  ai është i drejtë,ajo të kthehet ty."

Në rastëse e din këtë hadith dhe kuptimin e tij,atëherë un të them se nuk vlen për ju kjo sepse ju nuk keni drejtësi në këto çështje dhe këtë do ta faktojmë në dashtë All-llahu s.v.t.!

3.faruku9 tha:" Unë tregova më par cilët sahabe nuk i ofendojmë.

- pyetja vijon: Cilët janë ata sahabë që ju i ofendoni???Ebu Bekrin Sidiik r.a.,edhe Omer bin Hatabin r.a. dhe nënën e muslimanëve Ajshen r.a.,që për ata që shpikën dhe ju shijat përcjellësit e atyre që shpikën për nënën e besimtarëve,All-llahu s.v.t.. ju dha argumente në Kur'an dhe ju thoni se adhuroni All-llahun????

4.faruku9  tha:" Ti i din vetëm gënjeshtrat që ti shpërndajn alimat wehabi-sunnite. (me gjithë ate 80-të vjetët e sharjeve dhe fyerjeve ndaj imam Aliut a.s., i cili ka urdhëruar halifja sunni Muawija). E them halifja sunnit nga se shiitët nuk e pranojn ate për halife."

- pyetja vijon: Cilat dijetarë sipas teje duhet që ne ti ndjekim,apo mos vallë duhet ti ndjekim ato dijetarë të devijuar që i ndjek ti?

5.faruku9 tha:"*po, mos na fol nga qielli, nenvizoi me argumente. 


- pyetja vijon: na i sjell argumentet e tua,në rastëse kini argumente????
Por,me argumente nga Kur'ani dhe Suneti dhe jo argumente boshe!!! 
Ju në fakt skeni argumente,sepse ju shihen argumentet sipas asaj që adhuroni,dhe të them si këshillë kij frikë All-llahun dhe mos u fut në biseda që nuk ki dituri islame të mjaftueshme,por shko lexo më tepër për Dinin e All-llahut s.v.t. dhe leri ato librat shite të devijuara,dhe meri librat që përmbajnë argumente*ata që veprojnë siç ka vepruar Muhamedi s.a.v.s. dhe shokët e tij të ndershëm.

Mos i ofednoni sahabët se jeni të mallkuar nga All-llahu,i Dërguari i Tij s.a.v.s. dhe nga të gjithë besimtarët e drejtë.

----------


## BEDR

Simboli i "shtetit islamik" te iranit:

Duket sikur ka pak ngjashmeri midis simbolit te mushrikeve Sikh Indian i cili simbolizon unitetin e zotit te tyre dhe simbolit te Shijave Mexhusij te Iranit!

----------


## BEDR

Ky eshte nje dokumentar qe nxjerr ne shesh shume nga devijimet e Shijave Imamij Mexhusij:

http://ia311312.us.archive.org/3/items/ALEMAMA/ALEMaMA_512kb.mp4

----------


## faruk9

Po vazhdojm diskutimit:

ramazan it: Po të bëj disa pyetje dhe përgjigju sipas mendimeve të juaja shite.

*po, E korrekte është të përgjigjesh ty i pari. Pastaj prit përgjigje nga une. Por, gjithsesi po vazhdojmë.
ramazan it: Si e adhurojnë ALL-LLAHUN S.V.T. shijat

*po, Më lajmëro, të dërgojë po deshe edhe në privat. 

ramazan it: A e din ti hadithin në fjalë....

*po, Ju po ta kishit ditë hadithin në fjalë nuk do të kishe patur guxim të parashtrosh pyetje tjetra. 

ramazan it: Cilët janë ata sahabë që ju i ofendoni???

*po, Shumë kjartë: Fasikët të padrejtët, mashtruesit, munafikët, tradhtarët dhe te gjithë të tjerët që e kan zemeruar Hz. Muhammedin s.a.a. .  

ramazan it:... Cilat dijetarë sipas teje duhet që ne ti ndjekim,apo mos vallë duhet ti ndjekim ato dijetarë të devijuar që i ndjek ti?

*po, Ne i ndjekim 14 masumët (dijetar) të gjithë të Ehli Bejtit, elhamdulillah që kan pirë qumësht nga gjiri i nënës jo nga gota me cucëll.

ramazan it: ...Ju në fakt skeni argumente,

*po, Shiitët ken argument për çdo gjë.

ramazan it: Mos i ofednoni sahabët

*po, Ne nuk i ofendojmë sahabet e drejtë, përpos atyreve që e kan merituar. 

Lexo çka thot Kurani: 

vazhdon

----------


## faruk9

Lexo çka thot Kurani: 

 SAHABËT NGA PIKPAMJA e KURANIT

Qka thuhet në Kuranin Famëlartë për sahabët të cilët kan qen pran dhe kan biseduar me te (Pejgamberin s.a.,).  Ata ndahen në dy grupe.

GRUPI i PARË

Në grupin e parë përfshihen ata individ (sahabe), për të cilët është zbitur ndonjë ajet në Kuran’in Famëlartë. Në ato ajete ata përmenden si themeluesit e islamit.

MUSLIMANËT e PARË

"All-llahu është i kënaqur me të hershmit e parë prej muhaxhirëve (migruesve) dhe prej ensarëve (vendasve-ndihmëtarë) dhe prej atyre që i pasuan ata me punë të mira, e edhe ata janë të kënaqur ndaj Tij. Atyre u ka përgatitur xhennete, në të cilët rrjedhin lumenj, ku do të jenë përjetë të pasosur. E ky është fitim i madh." 9-100. 

Për ATA TË CILËT BESNIKËRISHT JAN BETUAR (bejat-pelqim) NËN PEMË 

"Vërtet, All-llahu qe i kënaqur me besimtarët kur ata nën hijen e atij druri të zotoheshin ty dhe Ai e dinte se ç'kishin zemrat e tyre, andaj u dhuroi qetësimin dhe së shpejti i shpërbleu me një fitore (çlirimin e Hajberit). " 48-18.

për MUHAXHIRët

" (Ajo pronë) U takon muhaxhirëve të varfër, të cilët u dëbuan prej shtëpive të tyre dhe prej pasurisë së tyre, duke kërkuar mirësinë dhe kënaqësinë prej All-llahut, dhe që ndihmojnë All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij, të tillët janë ata të sinqertit." 59-8.	

Për  SHOQËRUESIT E SINQERTË 

" Muhammedi është i dërguar i All-llahut, e ata që janë me të (sahabët) janë të ashpër kundër jobesimtarëve, janë të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete, ti i sheh kah përulen (në rukuë), duke rënë me fytyrë në tokë (në sexhde), e kërkojnë prej All-llahut që të ketë mëshirë dhe kënaqësinë e Tij ndaj tyre. Në fytyrat e tyre shihen shenjat e gjurmës së sexhdes…. ."  48-29.

GRUPI I DYTË

Në grupin e dytë përfshihen ata individ (sahabe), të cilët kan biseduar me Pejgamberin s.a., dhe ate bisedë (fjalimin) e kan kuptuar, por kan qenë zemër prishur dhe dyfytyrësha. Zoti në Kuranin Famëlartë e paralajmeron Hz. Resulullahun s.a., për ta dhe për t’i zbuluar cka kan në mbrendi ata.  Zoti thot për:

për HIPOKRITËT E SHQUAR  (të njohur)	

 Kur të erdhën ty hipokritët, të thanë: “Ne dëshmojmë se vërtet ti je i dërguar i All-llahut!” E, All-llahu e di se ti je i dërguar i Tij, por All-llahu dëshmon se hipokritët janë rrenacakë (kur thonë ashtu)." 63-1.

për HIPOKRITËT E PANJOHUR 

“ Edhe rreth jush ka beduinë që janë hipokritë, e edhe nga banorët e Medines që janë përcaktuar për hipokrizi. Ti nuk i di ata, Ne i dimë, ata do t'i dënojmë dy herë, pastaj shtyhen në dënimin e madh.”  9-101.
për NJERËZIT ZEMËR SMURË
“ Kur hipokritët dhe ata që në zemrat e tyre kishin sëmundje, thonin: “All-llahu dhe i dërguari Tij, nuk na premtuan tjetër vetëm se mashtrim!” 33:12.

për MËKATARËT 

Ka edhe të tjerë që i kanë pranuar mëkatet e veta: ata përzien vepra të mira, e edhe të tjera të këqija. Atyre do t'ua falë All-llahu, se Ai i falë atij që pendohet, e mëshiron atë që përmirësohet. 9-102.

Nga mësimet Sunnite nxjerim këto të thëna : Allahu është i kënaqur me muslimanët e parë, muhaxhirët, ensarët dhe të gjithë ata që i përcjellin me VEPRAT E MIRA të tyre, dhe ata janë të kënaqur me ta; për ta Ai ka pregatit xhenet me kopshte në të cilat rrjedhin lumenj, ata përjet do të banojnë në te, ajo është ta dini fitore e madhe. 
Me këte interpretim dëshirohet t’i bindin besimtarët se bëhet fjalë për të gjithë sahabët pa përjashtim !?  Por nuk është ashtu; 
Vëreni ate nënvizim me germa të mëdha “ VEPRAT E MIRA “ 
Zoti flet për ata të cilët bëjnë : < V E P R A   T Ë   M I R A > . 

Andaj për ta kuptuar më mirë themi : 
Nuk është e mjaftueshme që dikush të jet arab, shqiptar, turk, persian, muhaxhir, ensarije etj,etj., ose ata të cilët i përcjellin, për ata jan pregatit kopshtet e xhenetit, ku do të çëndrojnë gjithmon. 
Allahu asnjërit nuk ia përcakton shpërblimin (e jetës së ardhshme) në përputhje me prejardhjen e tij, por shpërblimi i Allahut fitohet me të bërit  V E P R A  T Ë  M I R A .  

selam atyre që e meritojnë, faruk. 06/10/09.

----------


## faruk9

BEDR, a din ti në ate kaligraf çka lexohet (thuhet)? 
mjer nëna që të ka.

----------


## ramazan_it

O faruk9 a prej këtyre dijetarëve të tu duhet me marun dije!
Prej këtij të xhinosur??????????!!!!!

----------

